# [OT] Optymalizujemy Gentoo

## yonami

Witam

Proponuje wątek z pomysłami na optymalizację gentoo.

Ja wpadłem na pomysł z partycjami, gdyż ja ciągle coś instaluje i robi sie syf. Pliki mieszają się i z dnia na dzień coraz ciężej je systemowi znaleść. Mój pomysł daje mi szybkie działanie Gentoo nawet po roku   :Twisted Evil: 

/boot 250MB

/ 2GB

/usr 7GB

/usr/portage 2GB - ponad 90,000 malućkich pliczków i ponad 21,000 katalogów

/usr/lib 2GB     - prawie 20,000 bibliotek

/usr/src 750MB - prawie 23,000 malućkich pliczków

/usr/kde 2GB    - pracuje na KDE więc, działa szybciej :]

/usr/

/var 1GB          

/var/tmp/portage 2GB - kompilowane aktualnie paczuszki

/tmp 1GB

/home 4GB

/swap 316MB

/shared RESZTA - pliki współdzielone pomiędzy użytkownikami

Czekam na krytykę  :Razz: 

----------

## ilny

Napisz jeszcze jaki fs, ja mam wszystko na jednej partycji oprocz /boot ale zamierzam to zmienic, wraz ze zmiana reiserfs na xfs'a   :Wink:  tylko narazie brak mi czasu na to   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## rasheed

/var/tmp/portage za małe, samo OOo potrzebuje od 4 do 7 GB na kompilacje.

Na portage bym dał reiserfs, cała reszta na ext3 lub XFS.

Polecam zapoznać się z tym testem

----------

## nbvcxz

Co do FS nie chcę wywoływać flame war więc niech każdy wybierze sam (ja mam reiser4). A zgadzam się z rasheedem - trzebaby trochę więcej zmarnować na /var/tmp/portage, chociaż od biedy te 2G tesh wystarczy na większość dużych programów (powinno być ok na KDE i wine).

Jedna uwaga  - na diabła 250 megsów na /boot - masz kilkadziesiąt wersji jajek? (U mnie jest chyba 32MB i wystarcza na 1 stabilne i 2 testowe)

----------

## yonami

co do /var/tmp/portage to mnie wystarcza. Nie mam ochoty kompilować OO. Ostatnio komilowało mi się prawie 80 godzin  :Razz:  Gdyby zrobili tak jak KOffice - chce kwrite to kompiluje kwrite. A nie cały pakiet jak w OO. Fuj. Mam binarke i mi dobrze działa. To już musze zresztą zdzierżyć, choć zbcozony jestem pod względem szybkości aplikacji.

Oczywiście EXT3, powinno być na partycje z binarkami i dużymi plikami. ReiserFS dla małych pliczków np. źródełek, obrazków itp.

/boot 250MB ext3

/ 2GB ext3

/conf 350MB - o tym zapomniałem - konfigi wspólne, jak skórki do XMMS'a, aby każdy mógł dorzucić (ext3)

/usr 7GB ext3

/usr/portage 2GB - ponad 90,000 maluækich pliczków i ponad 21,000 katalogów (ReiserFS)

/usr/lib 2GB - prawie 20,000 bibliotek  (ext3)

/usr/src 750MB - prawie 23,000 maluækich pliczków (ReiserFS)

/usr/kde 2GB - pracuje na KDE wiêc, dzia³a szybciej :] (ext3)

/usr/ (ext3)

/var 1GB (ReiserFS)

/var/tmp/portage 2GB - kompilowane aktualnie paczuszki (ReiserFS)

/tmp 1GB (ReiserFS)

/home 4GB (ReiserFS)

/swap 316MB (FAT16 hehe)

/shared RESZTA - pliki wspó³dzielone pomiêdzy u¿ytkownikami (ext3)

----------

## ilny

Zgadzam sie z @nbvcxz ja mam na boot 48 mb i to wystarcza w zupelnosci, 250 MB to przesada lepiej doloz sobie to miejsce np do /swap    :Wink: 

[edit] rzeczywiscie jestes troche zboczony   :Razz:   :Wink:  na tym punkcie [/edit]

----------

## yonami

Tak mam teraz 4 jajka  :Razz: 

Kernel FULL Support - drukowanie, skanowanie i pierdoły które używam raz w miesiącu  :Razz: 

Kernel Standard - na codzień

Kernel SafeMode - jak sie cos by stało, np. padnie urządzenie jakieś, to mam mini jądro do napraw

Kernel Old Machine - dla sterego monitora jak mi ten siadnie :] Powywalane wszystko co i tak nie polecie w trybie black&white

PS: mówiłem, że zbok jestem jeżeli chodzi o wydajność  :Very Happy: 

Do tego skrypt startowy sprawdzający nazwe kernela i podmieniający xorg.conf :] Odpala kdm lub nie  :Smile: 

----------

## OBenY

To jak jestes zbok odnosnie wydajnosci, to polecam jeszcze takie cos zrobic z portage:

posadz portage z tego ebuilda:

http://www.kadu.net/~obeny/ebuilds/portage-2.0.54.tar.bz2

i dodaj do /etc/make.conf nastepujaca linie:

```
PORTAGE_STRIP_FLAGS="--strip-all --discard-all -R .comment -R .note -R .note.ABI-tag"

```

Teraz portage bedzie bardziej rygorystycznie stripowac binaria i biblioteki, w efekcie beda mniejsze, szybciej sie beda ladowaly itp  :Smile: 

Uzywam tego od ponad roku i ZADNYCH PROBLEMOW nigdy z tego powodu nie mialem  :Smile: 

By troche przyspieszyc start kernela to mozna dodac do append opcje quiet - jajko nie bedzie nas zasypywac informacjami co i jak w systemie - zysk niewielki, ale zawsze.

Do tego mozna jeszcze nalozyc na jajko latke ide-delay: http://www.kadu.net/~obeny/kernel/2.6.13_ide-delay.patch i ustawic w append ide-delay=10 co zmniejszy oczekiwanie na detekcje dyskow z sekundy do 10 ms, czyli zysk znaczny :>

By dolozyc troche darmowego speeda dyskom to dobrze jest dac w fstab do opcji montowania noatime - nie zmienia znacznikow dostepu do pliku, ciut mniej ma fs do roboty, wiec chodzi i szybciej.

Jezeli chodzi o szybszy start systemu, to warto tez wywalic ze skryptow startowych netmount (pod warunkiem, ze nie uzywasz smb, nfs albo podobnych), do tego mozna jeszcze wywalic urandom (zakladajac, ze nie potrzebujesz dobrej generacji liczb pseudolosowych, ja tam mam to gdzies, wiec wywalam  :Razz: ) ja wywalam takze portmap (bo tak, nie podoba mi sie, to co on oferuje, a opoznia start  :Razz: ), rmnologin tez wywalam, tak o - nie wiem czy slusznie...

Jak uzywasz KDE lub GNOME, to warto zaladowac famd i miec w jajku inotify oraz dnotify - troche przyspiesza dostep do plikow.

Unikanie flagi optymalizacji -O3 tez jest dosc rozsadne, bo potwornie rozpycha kod i generalnie nie czyni nic dobrego, znacznie lepsze jest -O2 z madrze dobrana reszta flag.

Aha, boota to masz przesadnie duzego, moj ma 15 MB  :Smile: 

To tyle, co mi sie tak na szybko przypomnialo, jak cos mnie jeszcze natchnie, to wpisze.

Tzn jeszcze jest pare usprawnien KDE-specific, ale to tylko szczegol...

Pochwal sie flagami CFLAGS, CXXFLAGS oraz LDFLAGS.

----------

## Belliash

moje KDE startuje o niebo sybciej  :Wink: 

----------

## yonami

flag jeszcze nie opcykałem. narazie mam tak

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O3 -pipe"
> 
> CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"
> ...

 

Mówisz, ze lepiej przekompilowac na -O2? Mnie chodzi o predkosc i oszczednosc ramu  :Smile: 

A z LDFLAGS pierwszy raz sie spotkalem

Mój system jest swierzy, wiec wszystko moge pozmieniac kosztem kilkunastu godzinek  :Very Happy:  Poczytam dzisiaj o flagach i reemergacja pójdzie w ruch  :Very Happy: 

Narazie moje usprawnienia tyczą sie podstaw. Ale sie uczę :]

----------

## OBenY

To daj tu linke do tych latek, moze ktos skorzysta  :Smile: 

Ja chce skorzystac, tylko nie mam linka do latek :/

----------

## psycepa

bylo -> init-ng  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## BeteNoire

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> bylo -> init-ng 

 

...który nic zupełnie nie daje, a nawet jeszcze psuje...

Ktoś pisał wyżej o 250MB /boot i 2gb  /. Bosz... Na Torvaldsa! toż to czyste marnowanie miejsca. I to ma być optymalizacja?

Generalnie chodzi mi o bezsens rozbijania systemu na zbyt wiele partycji, bo to właśnie pochłania 2-3 razy więcej przestrzeni dyskowej.

Moje partychy wylądają tak:

```
    Name           Flags         Part Type    FS Type              [Label]           Size (MB)

 ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

    hda1                          Primary     Linux ext2                                 24,68

    hda2                          Primary     Linux                                     263,21

    hda3                          Primary     Linux ReiserFS                            263,21

    hda5                          Logical     Linux ReiserFS                           2056,32

    hda6                          Logical     Linux ReiserFS                           8200,61

    hda7                          Logical     W95 FAT32                               69215,74
```

W kolejności są to: /boot, swap, /, usr, /home i ogólny magazyn (ten FAT32), który w obecnej chwili służy mi do odzyskiwania danych z innego dysku.

Do tego 8gb /home mam podlinkowane /opt, /var, /usr/src, /usr/portage/distfiles i /usr/portage/packages, bo trzymanie ich gdzie indziej to czysta strata miejsca. Może pozwolę sobie na inny podział i większe partycje jak już kupię nowy dysk (ca. 200GB).

 *Quote:*   

> Mówisz, ze lepiej przekompilowac na -O2? Mnie chodzi o predkosc i oszczednosc ramu 

 

Do tego służy -Os.

----------

## Riklaunim

zaraz powstanie przepis na 50 partycji, flagi -O4 i ińsze zabawy. Ja mam wszystko na jednej partycji a Plusiaczek po zbootowaniu do KDE zajmuje 51MB (po odpaleniu konsole i free -m)

----------

## arturz

 *ilny wrote:*   

> Napisz jeszcze jaki fs, ja mam wszystko na jednej partycji oprocz /boot ale zamierzam to zmienic, wraz ze zmiana reiserfs na xfs'a   tylko narazie brak mi czasu na to  

 

Nie pchaj się w XFS. Chyba że chcesz instalować Gentoo po 2-3 twardych resetach i odtwarzać ważne dokumenty. Polecam Reiser4 ja z nim od dawna nie mam problemów.

-- 

Pozdrawiam,

Artur

----------

## OBenY

Hmmm nie no -O4 to przesada, ale dobrze dobrane flagi daja kopa, pod warunkiem, ze sie ma swiadomosc tego, co sie robi  :Razz: 

LDFLAGS to flagi optymalizacyjne linkera, tez na nich mozna troche pooptymalizowac :>

Tak czy siak, moje aktualne flagi optymalizacji na x86_64 (prescott EM64T) sa w watku CFLAGS.

----------

## ilny

 *arturz wrote:*   

> Nie pchaj się w XFS. Chyba że chcesz instalować Gentoo po 2-3 twardych resetach i odtwarzać ważne dokumenty. Polecam Reiser4 ja z nim od dawna nie mam problemów.

 

Piszesz z wlasnego doswiadczenia czy moze polegasz na stereotypach    :Wink:   :Question:  Kiedy ostatni raz uzywales tego fs   :Question: 

----------

## n0rbi666

 *OBenY wrote:*   

> To jak jestes zbok odnosnie wydajnosci, to polecam jeszcze takie cos zrobic z portage:
> 
> posadz portage z tego ebuilda:
> 
> http://www.kadu.net/~obeny/ebuilds/portage-2.0.54.tar.bz2
> ...

 

Oczywiście, żeby to zadziałało - trzeba przekompilować kawałek systemu?  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Aha, boota to masz przesadnie duzego, moj ma 15 MB 
> 
> 

 

Tu też się zgodzę - mam 92 mega na boota, trzymałem w nim 5 jajek - a miejsca było dalej sporo (jajko ok 2-3mega)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Tzn jeszcze jest pare usprawnien KDE-specific, ale to tylko szczegol...
> 
> 

 

Np ? :>

----------

## arturz

 *yonami wrote:*   

> Witam
> 
> Proponuje wątek z pomysłami na optymalizację gentoo.
> 
> Ja wpadłem na pomysł z partycjami, gdyż ja ciągle coś instaluje i robi sie syf. Pliki mieszają się i z dnia na dzień coraz ciężej je systemowi znaleść. Mój pomysł daje mi szybkie działanie Gentoo nawet po roku  
> ...

 

IMHO czysty bezsens.

Po pierwsze: marnujesz przez to wiele miejsca, ponieważ dla każdej partycji bierzesz zapas który i prawdopodobnie nie będzie wykorzystany, 

Po drugie: wielkie zamieszanie chcąc uruchomić LiveCD i zamontować to wszystko tak jak ma być,

Po trzecie: jaki tego sens? Jak zwykle placebo rządzi i wydaje Ci się że nagle system dostaje kopa bo masz wszystko rozbite na milion partycji,

Po czwarte: rozbijane wszystkiego na osobne partycje ma tylko sens w środowiskach serwerowych z powodów bezpieczeństwa (noexec itp)

Po piąte: Linuksowe systemy plików są na tyle dobre że praktycznie nie istnieje coś takiego jak fragmentacja, więc dużo wymieszanych dużych i małych plików nie przeszkadza (szczególnie na ReiserFS/Reiser4)

Ja u siebie mam tak, i od zawsze mam tak na workstacji:

```

artur@gentoo ~ % df -h

System plików         rozm. użyte dost. %uż. zamont. na

/dev/sda7             5,4G  3,1G  2,3G  58% /

udev                  253M  208K  252M   1% /dev

cachedir              5,4G  3,1G  2,3G  58% /lib/splash/cache

/dev/sda6              61M   14M   44M  25% /boot

/dev/sda8             5,4G  2,2G  3,2G  41% /home

shm                   253M     0  253M   0% /dev/shm

```

Wszystko na Reiser4 oprócz /boot (ext2).

----------

## psycepa

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

>  *psycepa wrote:*   bylo -> init-ng  
> 
> ...który nic zupełnie nie daje, a nawet jeszcze psuje...
> 
> 

 

ta jaaaasne

a bootup systemu zmniejszony z 25 sekund do ~10 to rzeczywiscie jest NIC

a ze psuje ? hmm zalezy co, oczywiscie projekt jest mlody ale _dobrze_ skonfigurowany dziala bez problemow  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## arturz

 *ilny wrote:*   

>  *arturz wrote:*   Nie pchaj się w XFS. Chyba że chcesz instalować Gentoo po 2-3 twardych resetach i odtwarzać ważne dokumenty. Polecam Reiser4 ja z nim od dawna nie mam problemów. 
> 
> Piszesz z wlasnego doswiadczenia czy moze polegasz na stereotypach     Kiedy ostatni raz uzywales tego fs  

 

Z własnego doświadczenia. Używałem ostatnio 2 miesiące temu. Wiele razy straciłem ważne pliki kiedy brakło prądu a ja miałem otwarty dokument w KWrite. Zawsze leciały pliki otwarte do zapisu, albo miały długość 0 albo w pewnym momencie pliku zaczynały sie zerowe bajty albo krzaki. Konfiguracja KDE zawsze od początku bo konfigi rozjechane. Jak narobiłem coś z kompem że nie dało się w ciemno zrebootować to po prostu patrzyłem na diode od dysku i resetowałem jak się nie świeciła. Fakt że programy powinne pracować na tymczasowych plikach a na końcu je podmieniać ale większość tak nie robi. Poza tym w Handbooku wyraźnie jest napisane:

```

XFS to system plików z księgowaniem, w pełni wspierany w Gentoo Linux przez jądro xfs-sources. Jest bardzo funkcjonalny i zoptymalizowany do skalowalności. Zalecamy go wyłącznie do systemów z nowoczesnymi dyskami SCSI i/lub ciągłego zapisu danych z nieprzerwanym dostępem zasilania. Ponieważ XFS przechowuje dużo danych w pamięci RAM, źle zaprojektowane programy (te nie zachowujące odpowiednich środków ostrożności podczas zapisywania plików na dysk, których niestety jest sporo) mogą doprowadzić w razie padu systemu do utraty danych.

```

----------

## BeteNoire

 *psycepa wrote:*   

>  *BeteNoire wrote:*    *psycepa wrote:*   bylo -> init-ng  
> 
> ...który nic zupełnie nie daje, a nawet jeszcze psuje...
> 
>  
> ...

 

Pewnie, że jasne. Boot z świeżo zemergowanego initng trwa u mnie dłużej niż tradycyjny i to wystarczy. A grzebać gdzieś po skryptach, żeby zyskać te 5 sekund w skali 30-sekundowej... nie, dzięki. Jeszcze takiego fioła nie mam  :Wink: 

----------

## psycepa

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pewnie, że jasne. Boot z świeżo zemergowanego initng trwa u mnie dłużej niż tradycyjny i to wystarczy. A grzebać gdzieś po skryptach, żeby zyskać te 5 sekund w skali 30-sekundowej... nie, dzięki. Jeszcze takiego fioła nie mam 

 

25-10=15

a bootup ktory trwa 40% tego standardowego, czyli masz 60% przyspieszenia to warte nawet tego pogrzebania w skryptach _zwlaszcza_ na laptopie...  :Smile: 

pozdrawiam

ps.

u mnie bootup swiezego init-ng jest krotszy niz standardowego  :Smile: 

----------

## BeteNoire

To jest myślenie życzeniowe. Dodaj sobie czas wstawania samego sprzętu od power-on do bootloadera. Potem po zabootowaniu dodaj czas na zalogowanie się i start X. W tej skali wyjdzie Ci może z 10%  :Razz: 

----------

## arturz

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> u mnie bootup swiezego init-ng jest krotszy niz standardowego 

 

A nie lepiej zainwestować w suspend2?  :Wink:  U mnie czas wracania zamrożonego systemu to może połowa normalnego bootupa albo i lepiej - nie mierzyłem.

BTW. Uptime cały czas rośnie  :Wink: 

----------

## psycepa

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> To jest myślenie życzeniowe. Dodaj sobie czas wstawania samego sprzętu od power-on do bootloadera. Potem po zabootowaniu dodaj czas na zalogowanie się i start X. W tej skali wyjdzie Ci może z 10% 

 

no nie za bardzo, bo widzisz, czy uzywasz init czy initng, to te rzeczy ktore opisales i tak maja miejsce, wiec to co sie liczy i co mozna przyspieszyc to wlasnie init, bo ot wyglada tak:

to_co_przed + init        =  x

to_co_przed + init-ng   = 55% x 

z prostej przyczyny to_co_przed jest stala 

zalogowanie i start Xow to jakies plus 15 sekund, tez stale

zysk jest i kropka, twoje '10%' nijak sie ma do rzeczywistosci bo to_co_przed bierzesz pod uwage tylko w przypadku init-ng a w przypadku inita zapominasz o tym

nawet jesli system od wlaczenia kompa do uruchomienia xow zajmowal np w przypadku inita 15+30+15 sekund a w przypadku init-ng

15+10+15 to masz 60 vs 40 czyli ok 40% zysk, prawda ze nie jest to te 60%, ale dla 40% mysle ze warto  :Smile: 

zreszta:

nie zawsze xy uruchamiam, wiele rzeczy robie w czystej konsoli... odpada 15 sekund ale nie chce mi sie juz to na % przeliczac  :Razz: 

a suspend2

 :Smile:  no jest to dobry pomysl,

juz jakis czas temu sie zaczalem bawic z tym ale ciagly brak czasu nie pozwala na zakonczenie zabawy  :Smile:  (praca, sesja, ciezkie te zycie  :Razz:  )

a w/g mnie jesli a jest ok  i b jest ok to a + b jest bardzo ok  :Smile: 

init-ng plus suspend2 dalo by podwojna korzysc bo:

jesli nie bylo suspenda jest szybki bootup

jesli suspend byl, system szybko wstaje  :Smile: 

----------

## arturz

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> a suspend2
> 
>  no jest to dobry pomysl,
> ...

 

Tylko że jak się ma suspend2 to rzadko sie rebootuje system  :Wink:  Szkoda tylko że suspend2 nie działa z DRI.

----------

## psycepa

 *arturz wrote:*   

>  *psycepa wrote:*   
> 
> a suspend2
> 
>  no jest to dobry pomysl,
> ...

 

hmm to zalezy, mi sie dosc czesto zdarza przegiac z bateriami na laptopie i np przychodze do pokoju a laptop zdechl  :Razz: 

mozna by skrypcik wymlocic coby w przypadku battery low level suspendowal system

ale i w takim przypadku wolalbym initng  :Razz: 

----------

## arturz

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hmm to zalezy, mi sie dosc czesto zdarza przegiac z bateriami na laptopie i np przychodze do pokoju a laptop zdechl 
> 
> mozna by skrypcik wymlocic coby w przypadku battery low level suspendowal system
> ...

 

No przecież są skrypty do tego i suspend2 większość osób używa właśnie na laptopach  :Smile:  Ja  tam nie mam laptopa i używam na workstacji, dodatkowo sterowanie CPU-coolerem i czuje się jak na laptopie  :Wink: 

----------

## ukl

Hmm ciekawe ciekawe  :Smile:  A w jaki sposob sterowac obrotami coolera na procesorze ?

----------

## arturz

 *ukl wrote:*   

> Hmm ciekawe ciekawe  A w jaki sposob sterowac obrotami coolera na procesorze ?

 

Jak masz na płycie PWM (mam KT6 Delta-SR) to kompilujesz kawałek i2c + sterowniki do sensorów, ładujesz i masz /sys/bus/i2c/devices/xxxx-yyyy/pwm1 /sys/bus/i2c/devices/xxxx-yyyy/pwm2, u mnie pwm1 daje się sterować. Sprawdzasz przy jakich obrotach cooler sie wyłącza, przy jakich da radę zakręcić, na jak małych może kręcić (możliwe wartości do wpisania to 0 (wyłączony) do 255 (maksimum)). Można samemu się bawić w skrypty albo wykorzystać skrypt fancontrol z contriba lm-sensors. Ja korzystam z drugiego:

```

artur@gentoo 9191-0290 % cat /etc/fancontrol

INTERVAL=10

FCTEMPS=9191-0290/pwm1=9191-0290/temp2_input

FCFANS=9191-0290/pwm1=9191-0290/fan1_input

MINTEMP=9191-0290/pwm1=50

MAXTEMP=9191-0290/pwm1=55

MINSTART=9191-0290/pwm1=25

MINSTOP=9191-0290/pwm1=0

```

i

```

artur@gentoo 9191-0290 % cat /etc/conf.d/local.start | grep -v '^#'

/usr/sbin/fancontrol 2>&1 &

```

A aktualnie:

```

artur@gentoo 9191-0290 % cat /sys/bus/i2c/devices/9191-0290/pwm1

0

artur@gentoo 9191-0290 % sensors

w83697hf-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

VCore:     +1.58 V  (min =  +2.43 V, max =  +0.03 V)

+3.3V:     +3.38 V  (min =  +0.77 V, max =  +3.39 V)

+5V:       +5.08 V  (min =  +1.94 V, max =  +3.66 V)

+12V:     +12.34 V  (min =  +0.61 V, max =  +1.95 V)

-12V:     -12.28 V  (min =  -9.65 V, max =  -9.32 V)

-5V:       -5.40 V  (min =  -6.60 V, max =  -2.99 V)

V5SB:      +5.51 V  (min =  +5.38 V, max =  +0.11 V)

VBat:      +3.60 V  (min =  +0.26 V, max =  +0.08 V)

fan1:        0 RPM  (min = 4470 RPM, div = 2)

fan2:        0 RPM  (min = 3013 RPM, div = 4)

temp1:       +38°C  (high =    +0°C, hyst =  -121°C)   sensor = thermistor

temp2:     +50.5°C  (high =   +70°C, hyst =   +67°C)   sensor = thermistor

alarms:

beep_enable:

          Sound alarm enabled

```

PS. Mam Bartona 2500+ (VCore @ 1.575)

----------

## sebas86

 *arturz wrote:*   

> Z własnego doświadczenia. Używałem ostatnio 2 miesiące temu. Wiele razy straciłem ważne pliki kiedy brakło prądu a ja miałem otwarty dokument w KWrite. Zawsze leciały pliki otwarte do zapisu, albo miały długość 0 albo w pewnym momencie pliku zaczynały sie zerowe bajty albo krzaki. Konfiguracja KDE zawsze od początku bo konfigi rozjechane. Jak narobiłem coś z kompem że nie dało się w ciemno zrebootować to po prostu patrzyłem na diode od dysku i resetowałem jak się nie świeciła. Fakt że programy powinne pracować na tymczasowych plikach a na końcu je podmieniać ale większość tak nie robi. Poza tym w Handbooku wyraźnie jest napisane:

 

Dokładnie to samo, wolę nie myśleć nawet co byłoby teraz gdybym nadal z tego korzystał... pady w akademiku mam dość często, wystarczy, że ktoś czajnik włączy jak 6 chłopów jedzie w pokojach na swoich maszynach...  :Mad:  Do ext3 mam zaufanie.

----------

## BeteNoire

No a w takim razie co powiecie o XFS jako fs na partycje będące tylko magazynem, służące przez 95% czasu do odczytu?

Moje doświadczenia są pozytywne. Działa szybciej niż ext3. Szybsze wyszukiwanie, szybsze otwieranie dużych katalogów w MC, Krusaderze, Konquerorze. Generalnie szybszy odczyt niż na ext3 z domyślnymi opcjami, bo w tuningowanie tegoż jeszcze się nie bawiłem.

 *arturz wrote:*   

> Jak masz na płycie PWM (mam KT6 Delta-SR)

 

Czyli masz tą samą płytę co ja. Masz może na niej pojedynczo podłączony dysk SATA II? Planuję zakup i chciałbym wiedzieć jak będzie mi się sprawował, a słyszałem sprzeczne opinie. Właśnie przez nie jeszcze nie zakupiłem tego dysku :/

----------

## arturz

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> No a w takim razie co powiecie o XFS jako fs na partycje będące tylko magazynem, służące przez 95% czasu do odczytu?
> 
> Moje doświadczenia są pozytywne. Działa szybciej niż ext3. Szybsze wyszukiwanie, szybsze otwieranie dużych katalogów w MC, Krusaderze, Konquerorze. Generalnie szybszy odczyt niż na ext3 z domyślnymi opcjami, bo w tuningowanie tegoż jeszcze się nie bawiłem.
> 
>  *arturz wrote:*   Jak masz na płycie PWM (mam KT6 Delta-SR) 
> ...

 

Resety na plikach otwartych RO chyba nie szkodą,  chociaż nie wiem. IMHO ten FS nie nadaje się na żadna systemową a tym bardziej partycję z ważnymi danymi na workstacji. Chyba że ktoś ma workstacje z UPSem.

Mam pojedynczo podłączony SATA I:

```

artur@gentoo ~ % dmesg | grep Maxtor

  Vendor: ATA       Model: Maxtor 6Y080M0    Rev: YAR5

```

Problemów nie stwierdziłem, a używam tego kompa jeszcze od ~2.5.30 (nie pamiętam dokładnie, kiedy nie było libata jeszcze). Chyba że mówisz o problemach sprzętowych.

----------

## OBenY

Norbi666: Tak, system trzeba przekompilowac na takim portage, ja zawsze go sadzam przed bootstrapem wiec zapomnialem o tym  :Razz: 

O tym KDE specific niech sie rafkup wypowie, bo to on cos tam namieszal w zrodlach  :Smile: 

----------

## Belliash

Tzn.

Co do tego KDE to:

paczka zawiera QT z latkami pertty'iego, by KDE sliczniej wygladalo. Jest to niezbedne do dziala KDE.

oprocz tego jest kdelibs i kdebase.

Nie robilem meta pakietow i odradzam. OBenY probowal i mowil ze mial jakies jajca :].

KDELIBS i KDEBASE sa polatane. Zwieraja latki -r1 i latki perttyiego (by bylo slicznie). Oprocz tego dodalem kilka latek przyspieszajacych start KDE. CHodi oto, ze splash widnieje krucej i zaraem KDE sie krocej laduje.

W polaczeniu z --as-needed i -Bdirect w LDFLAGS rewelacja  :Wink: 

----------

## OBenY

Rafkup ale Ty daj linke do tych latek a nie mow jakie one sa fajne  :Smile: 

----------

## n0rbi666

Portage z overlaya już posadziłem, nawet dorzuciłem mu cdb  :Wink:  ale systemu jeszcze nie rekompilowałem  :Smile: 

Musiałem zrobić przesiadkę na initng (nowe nitro-sources wymaga nowego udev-a, który z kolei wymaga nowe baselayout - a z kolei ten mi się sypie, i co drugi restart się resetuje przy setting system clock  :Confused:  )

i muszę powiedzieć, że jestem zadowolony - na razie się nie bawiłem zbytnio, ale system wstaje o wiele żwawiej niż wcześniej  :Very Happy: 

wczoraj przesiadłem się na modularny xorg7 (z 6.9) - i też na razie jestem zadowolony :]

a co do namacalnych wyników - po wstaniu i zalogowaniu do KDE przed zabawą - było zajęte ok 82M ramu

po przejściu na modularny xorg - spadło do ok 75-78

po przejściu na initng - 72 :] (nie wiem, może jakaś usługa nie wstaje  :Wink:  )

teraz pytania do userów xorg-7 - macie PL czcionki w menu gmplayer-a ?  i jak zmusić rolkę w myszce do współpracy ?  :Wink: 

--add--

i bym zapomniał - z łatkami peerty mam dziwne wspomnienia - wszystko działało, tylko kalendarz źle pokazywał datę  :Wink: 

----------

## arturz

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> teraz pytania do userów xorg-7 - macie PL czcionki w menu gmplayer-a ?  i jak zmusić rolkę w myszce do współpracy ? 
> 
> 

 

Używaj evdeva  :Wink: 

----------

## arach

 *yonami wrote:*   

> Witam
> 
> Proponuje wątek z pomysłami na optymalizację gentoo.
> 
> Ja wpadłem na pomysł z partycjami, gdyż ja ciągle coś instaluje i robi sie syf. Pliki mieszają się i z dnia na dzień coraz ciężej je systemowi znaleść. Mój pomysł daje mi szybkie działanie Gentoo nawet po roku  
> ...

 

Systemy plików w linuksie i bsd są na tyle dobre że praktycznie nie wystepuje zjawisko fragmentacji, jedyne sensowne rzeczy w twoim podziale to imo wyodrebnienie /var/tmp/portage, /usr/portage, /home i ewentualnie /boot . Jeśli zauważyłeś jakąkolwiek różnicę to prawdopodobnie wystąpił u ciebie tzw. efekt placebo

 *yonami wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Kernel FULL Support - drukowanie, skanowanie i pierdoły które używam raz w miesiącu 
> 
> Kernel Standard - na codzień
> ...

 

Kolejny "genialny" pomysł. Co ma obsługa drukarki do wydajności? Pozatym ja bym nie mógł bym znieść restartowania komputera by coś zrobić - wkońcu nie po to się przesiadałem z pewnego systemu operacyjnego "made in redmond" by być zmuszonym do restartowania komputera z jakiegokolwiek powodu poza poważnym uaktualnieniem (np zmiana jądra). A jajko "safemode" powinno mieć właśnie obsługę jak największej ilości urządzeń. "old machine" nawet nie skomentuję - czyżbyś nie słyszał o czymś takim jak moduły jądra? 

Przy okazji, chyba potwierdza się teza z mojej sygnaturki  :Wink: 

----------

## jey

Taki wybor jader jest troszke bezsensowny, rzeczywiscie jak napisal arach lepiej postawic jedno dobre na ktorym pracujemy oraz jakies dodatkowe properowe, tak ze jak cos namieszamy to wiemy ze wszystko na nim odpalimy. Jadro najlepiej jest zbudowac modularnie.. wowczas jest male co przeklada sie na mniejsze zuzycie RAM'u, ma wiele mozliwosci poprzez ladowanie/wyladowywanie modulow, nie mamy problemu z ciezkim kernelem.. i nie jest nam wtedy potrzebne 250MB na /boot ;P (joke)

XFS - fs ma status stable jednak to prawda ze latwo sie sypie przy twardych restartach. Kilka razy stracilem przez to dane i juz nikomu nie polece tego fs'a ze wzgledu na jego zachowanie. Ext3 sprawdza sie w tej kwesti znacznie lepiej a nie ustepuje wiele xfs'ow wydajnoscia.

----------

## BeteNoire

 *jey wrote:*   

> Jadro najlepiej jest zbudowac modularnie.. wowczas jest male co przeklada sie na mniejsze zuzycie RAM'u, ma wiele mozliwosci poprzez ladowanie/wyladowywanie modulow, nie mamy problemu z ciezkim kernelem

 

Nie do końca jest to prawda. A właściwie powiedzieć mogę nawet, że to bzdura. Kernel najlepiej zrobić monolityczny ściśle pod swój konkretny sprzęt, a ewentualnie sprzęt, który mamy zamiar w przyszłości testować/dodawać dać w moduły.

----------

## jey

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

>  *jey wrote:*   Jadro najlepiej jest zbudowac modularnie.. wowczas jest male co przeklada sie na mniejsze zuzycie RAM'u, ma wiele mozliwosci poprzez ladowanie/wyladowywanie modulow, nie mamy problemu z ciezkim kernelem 
> 
> Nie do końca jest to prawda. A właściwie powiedzieć mogę nawet, że to bzdura. Kernel najlepiej zrobić monolityczny ściśle pod swój konkretny sprzęt, a ewentualnie sprzęt, który mamy zamiar w przyszłości testować/dodawać dać w moduły.

 

Tak tu masz racje, nie do konca jasno sie wyrazilem. Oczywiscie lepiej powkladac monolitycznie to co aktualnie jest wymagane do poprawnej obslugi sprzetu (chipset, kontrolery IDE). Jednak jest tez sporo sprzetu ktory obslugujemy sporadycznie (skaner, drukarka etc) takie sterowniki lepiej wsadzic w moduly. Jak widac zdania sa ciut podzielone.

----------

## Aktyn

 *jey wrote:*   

>  nie mamy problemu z ciezkim kernelem.. i nie jest nam wtedy potrzebne 250MB na /boot ;P (joke)

 

No tak... tylko gdzies te moduły i tak sobie egzystują  :Smile: 

A do drukarki używam CUPS, po co mi ładowanie jakiś modułów, poza tym większy problem jeśli chodzi o pamieć mam z np. kpdf

----------

## pmz

 *Aktyn wrote:*   

> A do drukarki używam CUPS, po co mi ładowanie jakiś modułów

 

Hę? To CUPS sam z siebie potrafi obsłużyć drukarkę podpiętą np. poprzez USB? Wybacz, ale nie wiem co jedno ma wspólnego z drugim (no chyba że korzystasz z cups-clienta i jakiegoś serwera na którym jest już skonfigurowana drukarka).

----------

## sebas86

 *pmz wrote:*   

>  *Aktyn wrote:*   A do drukarki używam CUPS, po co mi ładowanie jakiś modułów 
> 
> Hę? To CUPS sam z siebie potrafi obsłużyć drukarkę podpiętą np. poprzez USB? Wybacz, ale nie wiem co jedno ma wspólnego z drugim (no chyba że korzystasz z cups-clienta i jakiegoś serwera na którym jest już skonfigurowana drukarka).

 

Prawdopodobnie to taki skrót myślowy.  :Wink:  Ale robienie kilku monolitycznych jąder systemu, tylko dla nie wiele większej wydajności to lekka przesada. Na stałe w jądrze trzymam tylko to, co jest nierozerwalnie związane z najważniejszymi komponętami, czyli kontroler IDE, USB, obsługe karty dźwiękowej bo i tak jest zintegrowana. A to co mogę w każdej chwili wymienić trzymam w modułach, no i oczywiście to z czego korzystam sporadycznie (np. loopback, dodatkowe moduły odpowiedzialne za sieć, obsługę znaków narodowych na dyskach twardych, obsługa zewnętrznych pamięci masowych po USB, itd.).

----------

## Aktyn

 *jey wrote:*   

>  Jednak jest tez sporo sprzetu ktory obslugujemy sporadycznie (skaner, drukarka etc) takie sterowniki lepiej wsadzic w moduly. Jak widac zdania sa ciut podzielone.

 

Piszesz o drukarce, jako sprzęcie obsługiwanym sporadycznie, nie o USB,  drukarka -> CUPS (lub inny software)   :Wink: 

owszem: USB -> jądro

 *pmz wrote:*   

>  Hę? To CUPS sam z siebie potrafi obsłużyć drukarkę podpiętą np. poprzez USB? Wybacz, ale nie wiem co jedno ma wspólnego z drugim

 

A niby czemu miała to by być drukarka przez USB ?

 *pmz wrote:*   

>  (no chyba że korzystasz z cups-clienta i jakiegoś serwera na którym jest już skonfigurowana drukarka).

 

Otóż to. CUPS obsługuje co ma wysłać, a gdzie to sobie leci i jak, to już inna historia. (lpt, usb, eth, /dev/null   :Wink:   )

Ja mam wszystko co potrzebuje w kernelu na stałe, poza ALSA, która mam przez emerge alsa-drivers

bo ta dostarczona z kernelem nie działa u mnie prawidlowo.Last edited by Aktyn on Tue Jan 17, 2006 12:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pmz

 *Aktyn wrote:*   

> A niby czemu miała to by być drukarka przez USB ?

 

Tam wystąpiło słowo kluczowe "np." jakbyś nie zauważył...

----------

## fallow

co do wyboru filesystemu  :Smile: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2301717.html#2301717

od drugiej strony dyskusja staje sie coraz ciekawsza  :Wink: 

cheers.

----------

## BeteNoire

To jak już sobie Gentoo optymalizujemy to może jakieś pros i kontras co do crona, którego warto używać?

Obecnie mam vixie-cron ale nie wiem czy nie zmienić, nie mam też czasu na ciągłe testy, może wypowie się ktoś kto zna inne crony?

----------

## sebas86

Fallow, mam jedno pytanko co do zawartości Twojej strony, ta łatka nvidia-6629-28.02.05.diff w jakiś sposób umożliwia poprawne skompilowanie starszej wersji sterowników NVIDIA na nowych jądrach? Mam nadzieję, że to nie jest zbyt duży OT, ale z nowszymi mam jakieś dziwne problemy i nie wiem czy to wina zmiany sterowników czy sprzętu (bo miał miejsce prawie w tym samym czasie). Ze źródeł nie mogłem się domyślić bo nie mogę ściągnąć tego pliku.  :Wink: 

----------

## arturz

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

>  *jey wrote:*   Jadro najlepiej jest zbudowac modularnie.. wowczas jest male co przeklada sie na mniejsze zuzycie RAM'u, ma wiele mozliwosci poprzez ladowanie/wyladowywanie modulow, nie mamy problemu z ciezkim kernelem 
> 
> Nie do końca jest to prawda. A właściwie powiedzieć mogę nawet, że to bzdura. Kernel najlepiej zrobić monolityczny ściśle pod swój konkretny sprzęt, a ewentualnie sprzęt, który mamy zamiar w przyszłości testować/dodawać dać w moduły.

 

Uzasadnij? Ja tam zawsze budowałem z modułami i nie mam problemów a wydajność się nie zmienia.

----------

## BeteNoire

Zdaję sobie sprawę, że być może w kwestii "monolit czy moduły" nie ma argumentu jednoznacznie przeważającego szalę na którąś ze stron, ale dla mnie jest oczywiste (być może na podstawie jakiejś intuicji), że to co masz na stałe w kompie i z czego na codzień korzystasz musisz też mieć wkompilowane w monolicie kernela. I nie chodzi tu o wydajność, bo w dzisiejszych kompach nie robi to różnicy. Jednak łatwiej mi jest wyobrazić sobie system nie startujący z powodu jakiegoś modułu niż z powodu kernela monolitycznego.

Takie jest moje przekonanie co do kernela - lepszy dokładnie skrojony monolit niż rozbicie na moduły. Oczywiście mam pewien nadmiar w kernelu, np. reiser4 wrzucony na sztywno (chociaż go nie używam od 2 m-cy), albo jfs jako moduł - którego też nie używam. Ale to siedzi na wszelki wypadek, albo dla testów. A co do sprzętu to wszystko mam niemal idealnie przycięte pod tylko te urządzenia, które mam w kompie.

A jeśli Ty masz jakieś argumenty to chętnie się dowiem, mimo, że mnie nie przekonasz do swojego podejścia  :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

http://free.of.pl/m/macrosoft/kde-mily.tar.bz2

milego testowania  :Wink: 

----------

## yonami

Stripowanie jest do chrzanu.

Zreemergowałem kde i mi zużycie ramu wzrosło na dzień dobry o 100 MB   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Dodatkowo sie kompiluje 3 razy dłużej  :Evil or Very Mad: 

[1]

System dzała mi szybko, tylko mam kilka problemów. Gdy otwieram strony japońskie to mi staje na jakieś 20 sekund (koqueror  :Razz:  buehehe). Jak rozwijam moje japońskie bookmarki to też sie wrzywiesza na kilka sekund :[

Jeszcze ziorne na czcionki - używam de'fakto tych Microsoftu. Ponadto wkompilowałem obsługę japanese w all my software :]

[2]

Czasami otwieranie menusów w aplikacjach przymula  :Neutral: 

[3]

Mam straszne wrażenie że czasem mi system działa wolniej  :Neutral:  tak co jakiś czas mu bije, a po chwili wraca do normy  :Neutral:  Kacza grypa? tfu - ptasia?

----------

## Raku

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

>  Jednak łatwiej mi jest wyobrazić sobie system nie startujący z powodu jakiegoś modułu niż z powodu kernela monolitycznego.

 

a możesz wyjaśnić dlaczego?

modularność ma jedną zaletę - w przypadku jakiegoś błędu w danym module można go wyładować. Jak masz coś spierdzielone w samym kernelu, czeka cię rekompilacja  :Smile: 

moduły zwiększają elastyczność kernela. Modularny system możesz przenosić między komputerami. A różnice wydajności są pomijalne.

Jeśli kupisz sobie nowy sprzęt do kompa, to rekompilujesz całe jądro żeby dodać jego obsługę? Albo jak zapomnisz o czymś w czasie konfiguracji?

Bo ja w takim wypadku dorzucam moduł w menuconfig, robię make && make modules_install i nawet nie muszę restartować komputera.

----------

## BeteNoire

Jeszcze mi się nie przydarzył taki błąd w module, bym musiał go wyładowywać.

Nie przenoszę też kernela między kompami, dla każdego przy którym siądę kompiluję własny kernel. Są to nowe sprzęty więc kompilacja taka trwa 5-10 minut.

Sprzętu własnego też często nie zmieniam, czasem dołożę dysk czy tuner tv. W przypadku tego drugiego wystarczy dokompilować odpowiednie moduły - nie trzeba od razu rekompilować całego kernela.

Nie powiedziałem, że wszystko mam w monolicie, ale że te najważniejsze dla działania systemu sterowniki - do czipsetu, napędów, sensory, sieciówkę itp itd.

Rzeczy jak USB i netfilter mam w modułach dla większej elastyczności a ALSA nie udało mi się odpalić kiedy była wkompilowana w kernel więc również jest w modułach.

Jeśli ktoś ma ochotę obejrzeć mój konfig to przez najbliższą dobę jest tutaj.

----------

## Raku

i twoje rozwiązanie jest IMO najlepsze - część wkompilowana statycznie, część w modułach. Mi nigdy nie chciało się bawić w initrd, węc mam statycznie tylko to co potrzebne jest do startu systemu (reiserfs, kontroler IDE, co tam jeszcze potrzeba). Reszta jest w modułach. Różnicy nie odczułem żadnej przy modularnej/niemodularnej wersji kernela.

Podsumowując - zalecanie wkompilowywania wszystkiego na sztywno w jądro nie jest sposobem na optymalizację systemu. Może byc sposobem na organizację i porządek (ktoś woli mieć mniej śmiecia w /lib/modules wybierze wersję monolityczną, ktoś to uważa, że moduły dają mu właśnie lepszą organizację - weżmie modularny kernel).

----------

## taopai

dyskusja dotyczy teraz kernela, a ja chcialbym jeszcze powrocic do partycjonowania - sorki za slaby refleks, ale nie mialem wczesniej czasu poczytac w temacie...

planuje niedlugo postawic od nowa gentoo, tym razem bardziej przemyslane. i najpierw kombinowalem tak:

hda: #tylko system

/boot - 64MB, ext2

/usr/portage - 3GB, reiser4

/var/tmp/portage - ~10GB, reiser4 #nie mam zielonego pojecia ile tu dac zeby miejsca nie zabraklo...

swap - 512MB

/ - reszta, ext3

hdb:

/home - caly, ext3

ale po przejrzeniu https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-322898-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-0.html oraz http://linuxgazette.net/102/piszcz.html zastanawiam sie czy calego hda nie zrobic jfs, moze wydzielajac /boot...

na moja noobowa logike jfs wypada w tescie calkiem dobrze, a przy okazji nie widzialem na forum posta ze komus padlo (moze dlatego ze nikt nie uzywa?). co sadzicie na temat takiej organizacji?

pozdrawiam,

tao

----------

## sebas86

Hmmm  :Idea:  , jeśli chodzi o rozkład dysków nie widzę sensu wydzielać osobnej partycji na sam boot. Jeśli ktoś paranoicznie boi się o podstawowy system niech wydzieli partycje na boot, bin, sbin, lib i etc (z tym etc i lib to mam jednak jakieś takie wątpliwości). Portage i tmp też trzymałbym razem. Distfiles, src i home również osobna partycja, prawopodobnie największa, reszte (usr, opt, ...) trzymałbym na jakiejś średniej wielkości partycji, miejsca z zapasem na oprogramowanie, które używamy + 1-5GB na eksperymenty. I w ten oto piękny sposób ograniczamy się do minimum, jeśli nie zależy nam specjalnie możemy też trzymać boot, bin, sbin, lib, etc, usr, opt razem i ograniczyć się do 4 dysków podstawowych (bo jeszcze swap), nie zaśmiecamy układu logicznego dysku i jest w miare czysto i przejrzyście.

----------

## BeteNoire

Znów się tu wypowiem, bo nie mogę patrzeć jak ludzie piszą takie bzdury.

/boot, / i /usr powinny być wydzielone. Kernele i bootloader siedzą bezpiecznie na /boot, narzędzia administratorskie na / a programy użytkownika na /usr. Jednak dawanie 64 MB /boot to przesada, nawet 16 MB wystarczy na 3-4 kernele. / zajmuje u mnie 112mb. No dobra, ostatecznie to wszystko może leżeć na jednej partycji.

Ale przeznaczanie 3 gb na /usr/portage to szaleństwo równe niemal temu co robienie 10 gb /var/tmp/portage zapełnianego tylko podczas kompilacji takich kobył jak OO2.

```
du -h --max-depth=0 /usr/portage/

457M    /usr/portage/
```

```
du -h --max-depth=0 /var/tmp/portage/

18M     /var/tmp/portage/
```

Położenie tych katalogów można kontrolować odpowiednimi zmiennymi ustawionymi w make.conf - 

PORTAGE_TMPDIR, PORTDIR (zapraszam do lekturki man make.conf).

Tak samo umieszczanie /usr/distfiles i /usr/src w przestrzeni użytkownika uważam za bezsensowne. Dla mnie to są tymczasowe katalogi i powinny być wydzielone osobno od katalogów użytkowych w /usr. Dlatego u siebie mam je po prostu podlinkowane do /home/distfiles i /home/src.

 *sebas86 wrote:*   

> I w ten oto piękny sposób ograniczamy się do minimum, jeśli nie zależy nam specjalnie możemy też trzymać boot, bin, sbin, lib, etc, usr, opt razem i ograniczyć się do 4 dysków podstawowych (bo jeszcze swap), nie zaśmiecamy układu logicznego dysku i jest w miare czysto i przejrzyście.

 

O czym Ty mówisz, dobry człowieku? Najrozsądniejszy układ logiczny partycji to posiadanie obok podstawowych, jednej partycji rozszerzonej (która też jest podstawową) a na niej do woli partycji logicznych.

----------

## Aktyn

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Położenie tych katalogów można kontrolować odpowiednimi zmiennymi ustawionymi w make.conf - 
> 
> PORTAGE_TMPDIR, PORTDIR (zapraszam do lekturki man make.conf).
> 
> Tak samo umieszczanie /usr/distfiles i /usr/src w przestrzeni użytkownika uważam za bezsensowne. Dla mnie to są tymczasowe katalogi i powinny być wydzielone osobno od katalogów użytkowych w /usr. Dlatego u siebie mam je po prostu podlinkowane do /home/distfiles i /home/src.
> ...

 

Podzielam zdanie, sam mam osobną partycje na której znajduje sie distfiles, oraz tmp,

Ma między innymi to tę zalete, że np nie robiony jest beckup  tejże partycji.

osobny /boot też jest dobrym pomysłem, w sumie katalog potrzeby tylko do bootowania systemu.

----------

## taopai

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Jednak dawanie 64 MB /boot to przesada

 

to dla rownego rachunku  :Smile: 

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Ale przeznaczanie 3 gb na /usr/portage to szaleństwo

 

to przez distfiles, a nie widze sensu zeby to wydzielac, przenosic...

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> równe niemal temu co robienie 10 gb /var/tmp/portage zapełnianego tylko podczas kompilacji takich kobył jak OO2.

 

oidp nigdzie nie napisalem ze chce to kompilowac, bo szczerze mowiac nie zauwazylem roznicy w szybkosci. natomiast bede kompilowal np kdebase (kdebase-startkde jakos mi nie podpasowalo, trzeba pamietac o zbyt wielu rzeczach  :Smile:  ) i tu juz chyba to moze miec znaczenie?

i jeszcze pytanie, ktorego nie do konca sprecyzowalem w poprzednim poscie (pisalem go okolo 4 rano) - jak to jest z awariami jfs? czy ktos sie z tym zetknal?

pozdrawiam,

tao

----------

## sebas86

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> O czym Ty mówisz, dobry człowieku? Najrozsądniejszy układ logiczny partycji to posiadanie obok podstawowych, jednej partycji rozszerzonej (która też jest podstawową) a na niej do woli partycji logicznych.

 

Po pierwsze siebie poprawię - nie dysków tylko partycji. No niby, ktoś to wymyślił aby z tego korzystać jednak mam uczulenie na partycje rozszerzone, bo im coś bardziej zagnieżdżone tym gorsze. Przepraszam za to dziecinne podejście, wiem, że i tak nie jestem w stanie porządnie tego zargumentować i wiem, że coś co na pierwszy rzut oka wygląda niedbale w rzeczywistości jest bardziej wydajne... Tak więc tu poddaje się.  :Wink: 

Ale nie rozumiem czemu ten boot miałby być wydzielony, skoro:

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Znów się tu wypowiem, bo nie mogę patrzeć jak ludzie piszą takie bzdury.
> 
> /boot, / i /usr powinny być wydzielone. Kernele i bootloader siedzą bezpiecznie na /boot, narzędzia administratorskie na / a programy użytkownika na /usr.

 

o ile dobrze pamiętam było to potrzebne na starszych maszynach, za czasów królowania LILO, kiedy to ludzie mieli czasem ogromne problemy z dużymi dyskami. Jeśli spojrzeć na częstość modyfikacji tej części systemu to jest ona równie rzadko ruszana jak /bin i /sbin (tak sądze) i na pewno dużo rzadziej niż /etc, którego poza obszar root nie można wywalić bez kombinowania z initrd (tego nigdy nie próbowałem). Chyba, że ktoś trzyma kilka systemów operacyjnych, wtedy jeden wspólny boot dla nich ma sens.

----------

## Raku

a ja jestem zwolennikiem oddzielnej partycji /boot. U mnie jest ona ustawiona na noauto i nie montuje się przy starcie systemu.

Wada: trzeba pamiętać przy upgradzie kernela, żeby przed make install modmontować

Zaleta: Nie skasuję sobie przypadkowo kernela

----------

## pmz

 *raku wrote:*   

> a ja jestem zwolennikiem oddzielnej partycji /boot. U mnie jest ona ustawiona na noauto i nie montuje się przy starcie systemu.
> 
> Wada: trzeba pamiętać przy upgradzie kernela, żeby przed make install modmontować
> 
> Zaleta: Nie skasuję sobie przypadkowo kernela

 

Odpowiedz sobie szczerze - jak często zdarza ci się "przypadkiem" kasować pliki jądra? Moim zdaniem wydzielanie oddzielnej partycji pod /boot to tylko strata czasu i nie potrzebna zabawa.

----------

## Raku

 *pmz wrote:*   

> Odpowiedz sobie szczerze - jak często zdarza ci się "przypadkiem" kasować pliki jądra?

 

ponieważ partycja nie jest zamontowana, jeszcze ani razu   :Cool: 

widzicie? to działa   :Very Happy: 

----------

## BeteNoire

 *raku wrote:*   

> i twoje rozwiązanie jest IMO najlepsze - część wkompilowana statycznie, część w modułach. Mi nigdy nie chciało się bawić w initrd, węc mam statycznie tylko to co potrzebne jest do startu systemu (reiserfs, kontroler IDE, co tam jeszcze potrzeba). Reszta jest w modułach. Różnicy nie odczułem żadnej przy modularnej/niemodularnej wersji kernela.
> 
> Podsumowując - zalecanie wkompilowywania wszystkiego na sztywno w jądro nie jest sposobem na optymalizację systemu. Może byc sposobem na organizację i porządek (ktoś woli mieć mniej śmiecia w /lib/modules wybierze wersję monolityczną, ktoś to uważa, że moduły dają mu właśnie lepszą organizację - weżmie modularny kernel).

 

Jako dodatkową opinię w tym temacie - ten topik z FAQ forum ogólnego:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-58790.html

----------

## gryhild1985

Ja mam /boot na osobnej partycji aż 100 mega i nie wyobrażam sobie inaczej  :Smile:  Z dyskami jest u mnie różnie, z dystrybucjami też. Raz jes taka raz inna. 

Zdażają się różne wersje jajka i to nie koniecznie z kernel.org, też jakieś insze, wygdniej jest tak :DTak mam boota iwszystkiej jaja z configami tam siedzą sobie i gitara gra  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Raku

 *gryhild1985 wrote:*   

> Ja mam /boot na osobnej partycji aż 100 mega i nie wyobrażam sobie inaczej  Z dyskami jest u mnie różnie, z dystrybucjami też. Raz jes taka raz inna. 
> 
> Zdażają się różne wersje jajka i to nie koniecznie z kernel.org, też jakieś insze, wygdniej jest tak :DTak mam boota iwszystkiej jaja z configami tam siedzą sobie i gitara gra 

 

masz na tej parycji 50 różnych kerneli?

----------

## qermit

 *gryhild1985 wrote:*   

> Ja mam /boot na osobnej partycji aż 100 mega i nie wyobrażam sobie inaczej 

 a ja mam jądra na głównej partycji (nie marnowanuję partycji podstawowych  :Twisted Evil:  ).

A jak sobie skasuję jądro (mało prawdopodobne, bo jako root loguję się tylko od święta), to zawsze mam ostatnie skompilowane gdzieś w /usr/src (GRUB wymiata)

EDIT

 *taopai wrote:*   

> i jeszcze pytanie, ktorego nie do konca sprecyzowalem w poprzednim poscie (pisalem go okolo 4 rano) - jak to jest z awariami jfs? czy ktos sie z tym zetknal?

 

Nikt się nie zetknął (bo nikt go nie używa). A tak poważnie JFS został zaprojektowany poto aby dane były bezpiecznie na maxa, ale ty chyba nie trzymasz danych od których zależy moje (jakże ważne) życie. Jeżeli chcesz mieć wydajny system to wybierz ext3 (nie przepraszam ext2). Wygrywają z reizerem, a jfs poprostu miażdzą w testach.

----------

## BeteNoire

@qermit, co się tak trzęsiesz o te podstawowe? Po co Ci one? Linuksy wszystkie ładnie jadą z logicznych, a BSD i Win... cóż, wiesz jak jest.

To ja Wam pokażę mój sposób na optymalizację podziału mojego nowego dysku SATA, który opracowałem dzisiaj w nocy   :Laughing: 

SZNURK

Jeszcze nigdy nie miałem na dysku tylu partycji i stan obecny uznaję za mocno testowy  :Mr. Green: 

W kolejności są to: /boot lin, /boot win, / , /usr, /usr/portage, /var, /tmp, /home, winxp, wingry. 

Nie widzę sensu wydzielać ogromnej /var z powodu tylko jednego /var/tmp, który przecież jest tylko katalogiem tymczasowym. Dlatego mam:

```
cat /etc/make.conf|grep -i dir

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/home/overlay"

DISTDIR="/home/distfiles"

PKGDIR="/home/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/home/portemp"

RPMDIR="/home/rpms"

CCACHE_DIR="/home/ccache"
```

a /opt i /usr/src zlinkowane go /home/opt i /home/src.

Jeszcze nie wiem co będzie w miejscu sda13 ale sda14 to będzie magazyn multimedialny (wybór fs'a dla tej gigantycznej partycji również w fazie testów  :Twisted Evil:  ).

EDIT: Testy wykazały, że zarówno rfs, ext3 i jfs sprawują się beznadziejnie na duuużych partycjach. Zostaję przy XFS.

----------

## pmz

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> 
> 
> To ja Wam pokażę mój sposób na optymalizację podziału mojego nowego dysku SATA, który opracowałem dzisiaj w nocy  
> 
> SZNURK
> ...

 

A masz może lupę? ;-P

BPNMSP

----------

## BeteNoire

ooups! już poprawiam. pomylił mi się Kopiuj adres obrazka z Kopiuj adres odnośnika w Ogniolisie  :Wink: 

----------

## qermit

@BeteNoire rozdrabniasz się

u mnie jest tak:

```

hdc1 - / (10GB - tak od serca)

hdc2 - winda (10GB - to absolutne minimum jak dla mnie)

hdc4 - inne systemy (do testowania)

hdc5 - /mnt/hdc5 (gdzieś tu przeniosłem distfiles,opt i inne śmieci, a potem podmontowałem je na właściwe miejsce z opbją bind)

hdc6 - swap

```

Dzięki takiemu podziałowi moje distfiles,opt,portagetmp itd... mogą się rozrastać i rozrastać bez obawy że wydzieliłem za mało miejsca dla któregoś z osobna.

A jak dysk pierdyknie (i tak prawdopodobiństwo, że ja stracę życie w tym miesiącu jest o wiele wyższe), to wszystko co ważne jest zarchiwizowane na innych nośnikach (zgodnie z przepisami BHP).

PS skoro już chcesz profasjonalnie podzielony dysk to masz idealny podział (dla około 1000 użytkowników)

```

/dev/md1              296M  /

/dev/md0               38M   /boot

/dev/md2              579M  /tmp

/dev/md4              4,2G  /var

/dev/md3              2,0G  /usr

/dev/md5              2,8G  /var/log

/dev/md6               91G   /home

```

wszystko oczywiście na ext3

----------

## BeteNoire

Oj tam. Jestem jeden sam na moim desktopie i mając 200gb do dyspozycji postanowiłem się właśnie porozdrabniać. Myślę, że backup i ewentualny odzysk danych dla tak rozpartycjonowanego systemu może być prostszy. Czy taki podział jest optymalny? Nie wiem, to się okaże. Póki co wiem ile normalnie zajmują mi dane katalogi więc nie martwię się o jakieś przepełnienie tych małych partycji.

----------

## v7n

Hehe - polowa topicu o podziale partycji   :Laughing: 

A ja chcialem sie "pochwalic", ze ostatnio przesiadlem sie z gentoo-sources na nitro i powiem, ze kopie w dupe za milo  :Twisted Evil: 

Testowalem to takim o to prostm skryptem

```
#!/usr/bin/python

import time

a=time.gmtime()

12345678**1234567

b=time.gmtime()

print "time is",abs(a[3]-b[3]),'hours',abs(a[4]-b[4]),'min',abs(a[5]-b[5]),'sec'
```

i z 2:32 spadlo mi do 1:47, a po dodatkowych 'pieszczotach' do 1:33. Zeby nie bylo, ze to przyrost tylko w 'bencharkach' ( '' - bo nie wiem, czy ten skrypt mozna uznac za benchmark ), to jeszcze ET w 'krytycznych' momentach przestalo spadac ponizej 30 fps  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Aktyn

 *v7n wrote:*   

> Hehe - polowa topicu o podziale partycji  
> 
> A ja chcialem sie "pochwalic", ze ostatnio przesiadlem sie z gentoo-sources na nitro i powiem, ze kopie w dupe za milo 
> 
> Testowalem to takim o to prostm skryptem
> ...

 

Fajnie że gierka jest OK, tylko powiedz czy ja mam cos zrypane, czy skrypt jest nie dokonca... czy ja coś źle robie?:

```
 time ./test

timeis 0 hours 2 min 57 sec

real    1m2.627s

user    0m56.148s

sys     0m0.360s
```

===edit===

Każdy program co coś robi może być testem, acz pomiar czasu systemowy chyba jest bardziej wiarygodny,

----------

## v7n

hmm Ja to odpalam w maire normalnie

```
volon@Gen2boX ~ $ ./progsy/potegowanie.py
```

lub

```
volon@Gen2boX ~ $ /home/volon/progsy/potegowanie.py
```

----------

## n0rbi666

OBenY - takie pytanko ... używasz prelinka ?   :Smile: 

bo, zachęcony topiciem, zapragnąłem zmian (ahh, sesja się zbliża i człowiekowi odbija  :Wink:  )

no i doigrałem się - musiałem stawiać gentoo od nowa (bo tar nie pokazał przy pakowaniu całego systemu żadnych błędów, natomiast przy rozpakowywaniu zaskoczył mnie komunikatem unexpected end of file   :Laughing:  )

no to od razu postawiłem portage z Twojego overlaya, podpatrzyłem kilka flag od Ciebie - i wszystko poszło ok  :Smile: 

dzisiaj odpaliłem prelink -amR - i wszystkie programy zaczęły sypać anruszeniem ochrony pamięci

po odpaleniu prelink -ua - wszystko śmiga ... 

czyżby portage za dużo stripował ?

----------

## tboloo

 *v7n wrote:*   

> Hehe - polowa topicu o podziale partycji  
> 
> A ja chcialem sie "pochwalic", ze ostatnio przesiadlem sie z gentoo-sources na nitro i powiem, ze kopie w dupe za milo 
> 
> 

 

Przepraszam ze zapytam, ale co ma nitro do szybkosci systemu ?? To przecierz tylko zetaw patchy ktory nie zrobi "mercedesa z malucha" ??

Ew. dodatkowe opcje udostepnione w nitro mogly dac przyspieszenie - moze podzielisz sie wiedza na temat tego co tak przyspiesza system ??

----------

## arturz

 *tboloo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Przepraszam ze zapytam, ale co ma nitro do szybkosci systemu ?? To przecierz tylko zetaw patchy ktory nie zrobi "mercedesa z malucha" ??
> 
> Ew. dodatkowe opcje udostepnione w nitro mogly dac przyspieszenie - moze podzielisz sie wiedza na temat tego co tak przyspiesza system ??

 

Słowo "nitro"  :Wink: 

----------

## v7n

 *tboloo wrote:*   

> Przepraszam ze zapytam, ale co ma nitro do szybkosci systemu ?? To przecierz tylko zetaw patchy ktory nie zrobi "mercedesa z malucha" ??
> 
> Ew. dodatkowe opcje udostepnione w nitro mogly dac przyspieszenie - moze podzielisz sie wiedza na temat tego co tak przyspiesza system ??

 

No mam ten system, uzywam go i po zmianie kernela z gentoo-sources na nitro jest lepiej. Wiec jednak cos do szybkosci systemu ma. Podalem przyklad z gra ET. Potrzebujesz wiecej ??

Jasne - moze uznales mnie za nooba, co mysli, ze po zmianie kernela mysli, ze ma przekompilowany caly system ( nie smiejcie sie, ale tacy tez sa ) ?

Ehh - dobra, sama zmiana kernela na nitro nic nie daje - to opcje w nim udostepnione cos daja - skoro juz tak sie czepiasz pierdol.

----------

## tboloo

 *v7n wrote:*   

>  *tboloo wrote:*   Przepraszam ze zapytam, ale co ma nitro do szybkosci systemu ?? To przecierz tylko zetaw patchy ktory nie zrobi "mercedesa z malucha" ??
> 
> Ew. dodatkowe opcje udostepnione w nitro mogly dac przyspieszenie - moze podzielisz sie wiedza na temat tego co tak przyspiesza system ?? 
> 
> No mam ten system, uzywam go i po zmianie kernela z gentoo-sources na nitro jest lepiej. Wiec jednak cos do szybkosci systemu ma. Podalem przyklad z gra ET. Potrzebujesz wiecej ??
> ...

 

Pierdol nie pierdol   :Very Happy:  Ja po zmianie na nitro ze starymi opcjami nie uswiadczylem zadnej zmiany, natomiast po dodatkowych opcjach typu I/O sched itd. zysk byl ~10% (sprawdzone interbench-em)

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## gentooxic

Zastanawiam się już od dłuższego czasu nad pewnego rodzaju "modernizacją" mojego systemu.

Po pierwsze mam zamiar /usr/portage przenieść na inną partycje i FS (aktualnie jfs).

Jaki FS byście mi doradzili w tej kwestii?.

/ chciałbym również zmienić z aktualnego jfs na prawdopodobnie xfs

/home mam od 2 lat na Reiserfs3 i działa dobrze tj. nic się nie sypie podczas gdy ten sam FS na / wysypał się 2 i nie dało się pozbierać - tutaj nic raczej nie zmienię.

Chciałbym zapytać dodatkowo jak w gruntowny sposób tj. zaczynając od gcc, binutils, glibc (w odpowiedniej kolejności oczywiście) i dalej resztę bibliotek i programów na końcu przekompilować z nowymi flagami CFLAGS i CXXFLAGS.

Wykonam backup i zacznę działać.

----------

## BeteNoire

Na katalog portage: rfs, r4, albo nawet ext2 jak chcesz mieć spory przyrost wydajności a nie oszczędność miejsca, bo kwestia księgowania portage... hmm, czy w ogóle jest ono potrzebne dla tego katalogu?

Co do nitro to mam wrażenie, że 2.6.15 już tak nie "kopie" jak to o numerek mniejsze. No i... gdzie jest ten svgalib_helper?   :Shocked: 

 *Quote:*   

> Chciałbym zapytać dodatkowo jak w gruntowny sposób tj. zaczynając od gcc, binutils, glibc 

 

Tu nie ma nic gruntownego, jakbyś przejrzał forum to byś znalazł: emerge -e system && emerge -e world. Styknie.

----------

## danrok^

Samo emerge -e world styknie. Zawiera w sobie system o ile wiem.

Pozdro.

----------

## tboloo

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Co do nitro to mam wrażenie, że 2.6.15 już tak nie "kopie" jak to o numerek mniejsze. No i... gdzie jest ten svgalib_helper?  
> 
> 

 

Ja tez odnioslem podobne wrazenie... A wrecz ze 2.6.15 jest wolniejsze... Sproboje pokombinowac z patchami do 2.6.14 i zobaczymy co z tego wyniknie.

----------

## ilny

Pytanie do @qermit'a (pomysly innych rowniez mile widziane   :Cool:   )o : 

 *qermit wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS skoro już chcesz profasjonalnie podzielony dysk to masz idealny podział (dla około 1000 użytkowników)
> 
> ```
> ...

 

zrobilem sobie taki wlasnie uklad (oczywiscie troche zmienione wielkosci i fs) tylko jedno mnie niepokoi a mianowicie rozmiar /usr ktore na "swiezym" gentoo jest zajete juz w 59%   :Confused:  a o ile wiem na usr wlasnie znajduje sie emergowany soft  (nie wiem moze sie myle   :Wink: ) 

Pozdrawiam   :Very Happy: 

----------

## BeteNoire

```
df -h

System plików         rozm. użyte dost. %uż. zamont. na

/dev/sda3             259M  116M  144M  45% /

/dev/sda6             2,0G  1,7G  393M  81% /usr

/dev/sda7             518M  175M  343M  34% /usr/portage

/dev/sda8             510M  210M  301M  42% /var

/dev/sda9             134M   34M  100M  26% /tmp

/dev/sda11             41G   13G   28G  32% /home
```

----------

## ilny

hmm...czy caly swoj software mergujesz do /home (albo innej lokalizacji) anie do /usr (nie wiem dokladnie jak sformulowac pytanie ale chyba wiesz o co mi chodzi) bo "zajetosć" masz raczej mała a z tego co wiem uzywasz kde (moze maly hint w jaki sposob to rozwiazales  :Very Happy: )  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## BeteNoire

TU jest mały hint i jego wyjaśnienie  :Wink: 

----------

## ilny

hehe, ok dzieki (cos mi sie oczy psuja ostatnio   :Laughing:  )   :Wink: 

----------

